# Possible New 240 Owner



## TxtC27 (Apr 12, 2010)

:newbie:
Ok, so, while my friends and I were looking on Craigslist for cars for the 24 Hours of Lemons, I started looking into a side project for myself, and came across a few 240s. I've been looking mostly at SR20DET and RB25DET swapped ones because I'm shooting for a turbo car. Right now, I have three main possibilities.
1) Built SR20DET swapped S14 in Dallas for 4900.
2) Somewhat built and modded S13 with an RB25DET swap in Ft Worth for 6000, needs a front passenger fender and a paint job.
3) RB25DET swapped S13 in San Angelo for 4475, front bumper looks a bit messed up, but everything else looks good. Comes with Sportmax wheels and bolt ons.
So, my questions are;
What are the advantages and disadvantages of each motor?
What should I look for if and when I go to look at these cars?
And, any extra advice for a noob to Nissans?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since all three are swaps, you need to make sure that the cars start up easily, idle smooth, accelerate good, go into full boost reliably. Just check for the obvious things like oil burning, engine knocks, suspension noise, poor handing. Both the RB and the SR are good motors.


----------



## TxtC27 (Apr 12, 2010)

Awesome, thanks! I really want to go for one of the RB's, but the more affordable one is 4 and a half hours away. :-/ But I've dug up several SR20s around my area, so we'll see what ends up happening.


----------



## idwi (Apr 1, 2010)

Personally if you could get the RB25DET, you will feel the power ;D, i love mines its simply awesome!


----------



## TxtC27 (Apr 12, 2010)

I would absolutely love to have the RB25, but it's at the very top of my price range. :-/


----------

